# Mid America Safety Services



## mct601 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just tested out my paramedic skills at this site, which is located in Southaven, MS (JUST south of Memphis). If you are, or know anyone, about to test skills and are within a reasonable amount of time from this site- GO. GREAT atmosphere, they do a meeting the night before and allow you to ask questions and look over the equipment they use. I drove 5 hours to get there and it was excellent, no regret on the time or money used for it.


----------

